# Peanut Boil 9/11



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I just wanted to get a count of how manyplan to show up Thursday at the Oval for some peanuts. If we have enough I can get the peanuts, and the cooker. If we don't have enough I will still be there for some cold beer.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i will try to be there. we hve to watch the storm it might rain thursday.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i'll be there


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeff and I will be there.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got up with Deb again to make sure it was cool for the peanut boil and she said absolutely. Her and Al will be there tomorrow night. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

are we still on for tonight? don't see many people responding.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeff and I are going regardless. Wether I'm eating peanuts or a burger......I'm there. Just gotta leave at around 930 to go back to work :banghead


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I should be there...... :letsdrink


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I am heading up there right now to get the peanuts boiling, should take around an hour or better befor they are done. I got 10 lbs I hope that is enough, I was baseing that on what I saw last night's count. There still should be enough to go around. See yall up there. David (Floridays) should be there as well.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Skeeter.. for bringing/cooking those peanuts... they were WONDERFUL!!! The ones that didn't show up.... YOU MISSED OUT!!! :doh


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah thanks a lot skeeter...had a good time!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks skeeter for the great peanuts. had a good time as usual. BBB with good friends priceless


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks again Jason, good to see y'all. :toast


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Any time, that's what it's all about. You can't go wrong with good food (myrtle burger), good beer, and good company.


----------

